# Warrington - M6 area advice please.



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We live in deepest darkest Cornwall and have sold our beloved Autocruise to a fine Gentleman who lives in the Highlands of Scotland.

We have agreed to meet somewhere convenient on the M6 corridor close to Manchester area to hand over then I need a Hotel for the night near a Europcar or Alamo depot for a one way car hire back home the next day.

I know there is a Europcar in Warrington and I believe in Macclesfield but I am afraid it is all 'Up Country' to me so any suggestions for a good place to meet or Hotel ideas would be appreciated.

Thankyou!! :? :?


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

Why not choose a hotel on route that suites both parties and get the car hire company to drop the car at the hotel. There are plenty of premier inns around warrington.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Froggy but they only drop cars off if you rent them for more than two days and then only to a home or work address.... though they will pick them up from a Hotel!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

There is a Travelodge just around the corner from us here in Poynton and we are only 4/5 miles from Macclesfield too - if you needed a lift into Macc to pick up the hire car I could probably oblige


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*Van swap*

Hi Groundhog,

Junction 23, Haydock Island, just after Warrington. Two hotels, Thistle and Hilton. Leigh Enterprise rent-a-car will pick you up. Don't forget proofs....lol

Phil


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys what a fantastic community this is, really appreciate the suggestions!
David


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

..... there is also a Travel Lodge about a mile west of J23 on the Liverpool-bound side of the A570 - the famous East Lancs Road - if you prefer cheap simplicity! Good parking and a petrol station plus Little Chef* on site. The two Haydock hotels mentioned by Phil are fine and the Thistle probably the better of the two

www.thistle.com

0871 376 9044

* I think its survived the recent round of closures

..... are you going to get another van eventually?

Good luck with the swap!

Dave


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Two hotels at J21 Warrington just as you come off the slip road(N) or over the bridge if you are travelling South. Both seem to have offers signs up most of the time


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

There are quite a few hotels at Manchester Airport and plenty of hire car companies too.

You could always try Liverpool airport too. 

There are Premier Inns at both.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

What about Warrington Gemini, the IKEA carpark, as a meeting point. There is a budget hotel (Travel Lodge) within walking distance.

Not sure of where the Europcar depot is in Warrington but no doubt the people you are selling to can drop you off or take a taxi. There are buses to/from Warrington Town Centre to IKEA and the big M&S next door

The road that serves IKEA (A49, Cromwell Way and Charon Road)connects with the M62 at both ends. At one end is the Premier Inn Warrington North East (Winwick Road A49) and at the other is the TravelLodge (on Charon way)

So M6 then M62 towards Liverpool and either 1st or second turn off


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Yet again thanks everyone, in the end it looks like I will go for the Best Western Fir Grove and taxi to Europcar the next day - the Hotel promise they have a big car park, its quiet and it looks easy to get to off the M6 for both of us.


----------



## pgjohnso (Jan 8, 2009)

The Village Hotel is only a short walk from the town and has a large car park for "handover". I think EuropCar is a 5-10 minute walk from the Hotel (I am sure the people you are meeting will drop you there)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

swish hotel, GROUNDHOG, do have fun driving around the notorious and confusing one way system with numerous roundabouts every 100 yards that is Warrington Town Centre. The bridge road circuit and roundabouts and junction is something to behold. I see you will have to cross that to get to the Hotel


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Be careful if you use the area around the Village Hotel for your meet. It is closely watched by the parking company and if you walk off the site without using the shops and units there you will get a fine via your number plate. I'm not sure if using the hotel as a guest allows parking on the commerciaqal area.

The Europcar site is at Bridgefoot and just behind it, (1 minute slow stroll!) is a large commercial park with DFS, Homebase and so on. The car park is a pay & display that easily entered with a motorhome and there are plenty of spaces if you need two together. 

To get there from the M6 take the exit sign posted N Wales but don't go onto the M56 carry straight on and at the traffic lights just follow the signs to Warrington. After about 3 miles there are some traffic lights. Through those and you are into a 30mph zone that is regularly policed so slow down! As you get to the end of the dual carriageway it goes to a bus lane. At the taffic lights the Europcar depot is on the right. You'll see the signs about 100yds before you get there. To get onto the commercial estate just get into the right hand lane at the lights and move over to the right hand lane at the next lights 50 yards on. Keep moving to the right and you'll see the estate right in front of you. It sounds complicated but it's fairly easy to navigate because despite crossing the river it's just one big roundabout.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

That is why I suggested the Travel Lodge or Premier Inn off the M62 by IKEA. much easier to access off the motorway network, each is less than 500yds from the motorway exit and both have large free parking plus IKEA carpark for the handover (really easy to find)

Don't go into central Warrington, it is a nightmare and quite depressing (apologies to any Warringtonians)


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats why I asked, IKEA might just get it then....especially as Groundsow has M&S next door...


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Good Evening groundhog

I hate to be a Jonah but please do take precautions. 

I was recounting to a friend the details of a successful sale I made of a bike trailer to a chap handing over on an M6 stop. All went as agreed. He's a long time Harley biker and repairer amongst other things and said I was fortunate. 

He said a fellow in his club made similar arrangements via Preloved to mine to sell a bike; the bike was duly loaded on the buyer's trailer at the motorway meeting spot. However the payment in cash was then not forthcoming and when he remonstrated and demanded off loading the bike, two more fellows came up from another car and he he was in for a beating and had to make a speedy escape abandoning the bike. 

A Mobile phone call to Police with details and car reg ... but it of course was false. 

Were I you I would ensure I had some 'heavy' assistance of good repute on my side for any such hand over just along for the company. Further I would NOT do the hand over of anything at a motorway stop: now I'd want to do it where there was support.

That said I'm sure you have taken the precautions so often advised on here so all will doubtless go well ... and I shall be proved to be nothing more than a Jonah.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Cant understand the problem with the two hotels at J21 Woolston, no rubbish roads to negotiate, and the drinks a fraction of the the cost of the fir grove


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

J21 it is ..... once the bank transfer has arrived in my account but thanks for the story anyway, sound advice!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Another good place though would be Poplar Truck stop at Jct 21. It has a large car park, a travel lodge hotel, WH Smiths, a shop that sells lots of 12V toys for the van, fuel stop, Mcdonalds and is covered by CCTV for safety! Access to both directions of the M6 is simps too. A taxi to Eurocar depot in town will only cost about a tenner door to door.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Groundhog

Jct 27 would be ideal. 3 hotels within half a mile. Premier Inn with pub and large car park. Across the road is The Britannia Hotel which is used by coach visitors so big free car park there.

Enterprise car hire in Wigan 3miles from here.

Perfect choice in all honesty, and in fact, if you let me know when I could maybe be present at the hand over or drop you in Wigan for the car hire before or after your Hotel stop.

How's that for service.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Many thanks Frank - another generous offer - just waiting to sort out dates now. All the information given is just a great help so again what a fantastic forum this is.

To answer the earlier question - yes we are getting a new motorhome on March 01st - Autosleepers Worcester on Mercedes chassis - so a few excited nights with no sleep to wait yet!!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Please remember to let us know how it went and where you did the change over and what the new MH is like.


----------

